# 30 and 36



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

Now I know the 30 is a double stacked 10 round mag. And the 36 is a single stack 6 round mag. I know I can get the full size clips that will work in the 30. Are there any high capacity mags out that are single stack that would work in the grip of the 36.

The 30 too me was almost way too big for my hand. Holding wise it was bad. When I had to eject the mag I had problems. I had to turn the gun sideways and then eject it.

Are there any big magazines for the .45. I know I can get a 33 round for a 9mm, and a 30 round for a .40. Is there anything for a .45.


----------



## not_possible (Sep 21, 2007)

I have never seen any hi-cap mags for the 36...never really looked, but I haven't came across any. Have you handled a 30sf? The grip size is reduced front to back just a little, might be just enough to fit your hand better.


----------



## crazeeman13 (Dec 29, 2008)

The best you can do is get a Pearce Grip +1 bottom. That will give you extra grip size and make it a 7 round mag. Lone Wolf Dist stocks them for the Glock 36.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Brevard said:


> Now I know the 30 is a double stacked 10 round mag. And the 36 is a single stack 6 round mag. I know I can get the full size *clips*:bio:





Brevard said:


> that will work in the 30. Are there any high capacity mags out that are single stack that would work in the grip of the 36.
> 
> The 30 too me was almost way too big for my hand. Holding wise it was bad. When I had to eject the mag I had problems. I had to turn the gun sideways and then eject it.
> 
> Are there any big magazines for the .45. I know I can get a 33 round for a 9mm, and a 30 round for a .40. Is there anything for a .45.


You can find +2 extensions for the G36. I own the G36 and it's a great carry gun. The key work here is *carry*. The G36 is not a weapon that you go out and have fun with at the range. What in the world do you want a 30-round magazine for? You have that much money to blow? I wish I did...


----------



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

#1. I was talking about the short frames sorry. The 30 was alittle too thick. The 36 was comfortable but I dont know.

#2. I can get a 33 round mag for a glock 9mm and a 30 round mag for a .40 for like $30.

I want the mags just to have really. With who knows what is going to happen and the possible bans it might be nice to have some. A buddy of mine bought 10 30 round mags for his 23/27. He loves to shoot with them. Plus he says for when he is home with all of those loaded he doesnt have to worry about switching mags or reloading.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

If you're set on getting 30-round magazines, then buy the 9mm or 40S&W. I won't be the one funding the range sessions. :mrgreen:



Brevard said:


> Plus he says for when he is home with all of those loaded he doesnt have to worry about switching mags or reloading.


Until one of those full 30-round magazines malfunctions when he needs it most, and he's not ready for it. :smt083


----------



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

Actually That is all he takes to the range to shoot with. He said the only problem he noticed was when he first had them and the slide was open he had a habit of shoving them too far up in the gun and not letting the slide come into battery. He has put hundreds of rounds through each one without a problem.

As far as getting a 9mm or 40. I would get a .40 but not a little ole 9mm. I dont need a 30 round I was just curious as to if there was something like that. Maybe a 15 or 20. Not just the 10 or 11 rounds.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

There's another "little old 9" line...

I'm begining to think jacked up 4X4 owners, Ferrari drivers, and "only calibers that start with a 4" guys... have a little in common.

:watching:

JW


----------



## Nanook (Feb 18, 2009)

JeffWard said:


> There's another "little old 9" line...
> 
> I'm begining to think jacked up 4X4 owners, Ferrari drivers, and "only calibers that start with a 4" guys... have a little in common.
> 
> ...


The "nine" is sort of the old Toyota pick-up of the gun world. It will do the job 99% of the time. For that other one percent, you should probably be looking for a rifle! The nine will easily handle the first rule of a gun fight, and that is to "have a gun!".

SEEYA KEV


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> There's another "little old 9" line...
> 
> I'm begining to think jacked up 4X4 owners, Ferrari drivers, and "only calibers that start with a 4" guys... have a *little* in common.
> 
> ...


:anim_lol:

I decided to make a slight edit to _JeffWard_'s post, rather than making my own reply about the "little" 9mm comment. :mrgreen:

As far as:



Brevard said:


> Maybe a 15 or 20. Not just the 10 or 11 rounds.


First, you won't find anything like that for the G36. Second, if you can't handle the typical situation where a gun is needed for self-defense with 10 or 11 rounds, then you're screwed anyways...


----------



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

Well I have personally seen 9mm's carried by cops not do the job they were intended for. I know every cop I have talked to here, SC, Georgia, and tenn (only a couple in Tenn and Georgia) 99% of them do not trust a 9mm with their life. There was one that said he would if he had a shotgun or something with him also.

Now for me it is just too small of a round period. If you like it that is fine. I like a bigger round. If I wanted a small round I would go .22, .380, bb, or paintball gun. For a person it might be ok, I live near a bad neighborhood. Lots of crackheads and drug dealers. Luckily, I havent had problems. But I also go hunting some and want to carry it on me. A 9mm wont stop or deter a bear.

A bigger mag is for shooting. That and if a ban ever guns back around on high capacity mags. And yes you can get a bigger mag for the 36. The thin framed large 45 glock. Cant remember the number I will have to go back to my glock mag. It may be a 10 round mag and the mags that are standard for the 36 or like 6 or 7. I will got to go look now.

Also as for the typical defense. What is the point of having a 9mm. I know alot of people say they like them because they hold more ammo. If your theory is correct then there really is no advantage for owning a 9mm except to plink.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Brevard said:


> Well I have personally seen 9mm's carried by cops not do the job they were intended for. I know every cop I have talked to here, SC, Georgia, and tenn (only a couple in Tenn and Georgia) 99% of them do not trust a 9mm with their life. There was one that said he would if he had a shotgun or something with him also.


I'm not even going to touch this one. _Ptarmigan_, you out there? :mrgreen:



Brevard said:


> Now for me it is just too small of a round period. If you like it that is fine. I like a bigger round. If I wanted a small round I would go .22, .380, bb, or paintball gun.


There is a big difference between all of those "other small rounds" you mention and a 9mm, including the 380. If you don't feel comfortable with it, then obviously don't carry it, but it's not a "small" round that wouldn't do the job if needed.



Brevard said:


> For a person it might be ok, I live near a bad neighborhood. Lots of crackheads and drug dealers. Luckily, I havent had problems.


Forgive me, I thought we _were_ talking about people.  I don't plan on encountering a cheetah in my local convenient store or having a bear walk into my home, but I guess it wouldn't be the first time....and that's what a shotgun is for. You make a point about cracked out individuals, but the drugs will cause a difference in effect for any size "carry" round.



Brevard said:


> But I also go hunting some and want to carry it on me. *A 9mm wont stop or deter a bear.*


Good luck doing the same with a .40 or .45 too....



Brevard said:


> A bigger mag is for shooting. That and if a ban ever guns back around on high capacity mags. And yes you can get a bigger mag for the 36. The thin framed large 45 glock. Cant remember the number I will have to go back to my glock mag. It may be a 10 round mag and the mags that are standard for the 36 or like 6 or 7. I will got to go look now.


If you want the big mags, then go for it. I haven't seen any 10-round mags for the G36 and would be interested to see a link if you have one. I don't have any interest in purchasing any, just curious to see.



Brevard said:


> Also as for the typical defense. What is the point of having a 9mm. I know alot of people say they like them because they hold more ammo. If your theory is correct then there really is no advantage for owning a 9mm except to plink.


Carry weapons in 9mm are _generally_ lighter, smaller, and do hold more ammo. Why not carry it?


----------



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I'm not even going to touch this one. _Ptarmigan_, you out there? :mrgreen:


Well my experience is from talking to cops and reading online. Also helps when you are related to a 2 cops, a detective, and a state trooper and also get their advice.



> There is a big difference between all of those "other small rounds" you mention and a 9mm, including the 380. If you don't feel comfortable with it, then obviously don't carry it, but it's not a "small" round that wouldn't do the job if needed.


Not saying the 9mm wouldnt do the job for somethings. For me when I carried my 9mm and then shot higher calibers I felt that the 9mm for me was too small for my taste. I still feel it is a small round and would do the job most of the time. But for me personally I feel more comfident with a bigger caliber. Plus they are more fun to shoot. If I didnt have anything but a 9mm I guess it would be better than nothing.



> Forgive me, I thought we _were_ talking about people.  I don't plan on encountering a cheetah in my local convenient store or having a bear walk into my home, but I guess it wouldn't be the first time....and that's what a shotgun is for. You make a point about cracked out individuals, but the drugs will cause a difference in effect for any size "carry" round.


See here is my thing. Shotgun for house is good. But I cant always carry a shotgun around. I know the drug will cause any round to be smaller and less sufficient. I guess with me it is knowing that there is more damage being applied to a higher caliber pistol round. Wether or not it still takes a couple more. Too me it just seems like the .40, .45, .357, and 10mm will stop some crackhead quicker than a 9mm.



> Good luck doing the same with a .40 or .45 too....


That is what I thought too. My uncle shot a bear once (while we were walking where he hunts to put feed out for the deer) with a .40 and the bear turned and ran. Could have hit it in just the right spot. Now I bet I can get a bear to turn quicker with a larger caliber than you can a 9mm.



> If you want the big mags, then go for it. I haven't seen any 10-round mags for the G36 and would be interested to see a link if you have one. I don't have any interest in purchasing any, just curious to see.


I got the g30sf both the mags say 10 rounds. I can also get the mags for the g21 and they are 13 rounds.



> Carry weapons in 9mm are _generally_ lighter, smaller, and do hold more ammo. Why not carry it?


Well I am a big guy. I honestly cant tell much difference in weight between the compact 9's and the larger caliber compacts. Let me break it down like this

G26 with a full mag weighs about 26.1ozs with a full mag and not one chambered. A g30sf with full mag weighs 33.6oz. Which means that the g30sf weighs 7.5 oz more. And that really isnt alot. Now for the kicker. The g26 has two clips a 12 round and 10 round. The G30 sf has two 10 round. So essential I am only gaining 2 rounds by going smaller with one clip.

Now lets talk about sizes

G26 = overall length 6.29 in, height including mag 4.17in, width 1.18in, length between sights 5.67in, barrel length 3.6in

G30sf = overall length 6.77 (.48 longer than the g26), height including mag 4.44in (.27 in taller), width 1.28 (.1in longer), length between sites 5.94in (.27in longer), Barrel length 3.77in (.17 in. longer)

So overall a larger caliber handgun, minus two rounds is only slight heavier and very, very minute larger overall. Not too good of a cause for carrying the 9mm, in my opinion. I am not going to bash someone if they are comfortable carrying a 9mm. But for me I dont see an advantage to justify carrying a 9mm vs a larger caliber


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Brevard said:


> Not saying the 9mm wouldnt do the job for somethings. For me when I carried my 9mm and then shot higher calibers I felt that the 9mm for me was too small for my taste. I still feel it is a small round and would do the job most of the time. But for me personally I feel more comfident with a bigger caliber. Plus they are more fun to shoot. If I didnt have anything but a 9mm I guess it would be better than nothing.


To quote myself, since it's so much fun...



BeefyBeefo said:


> If you don't feel comfortable with it, then obviously don't carry it,





Brevard said:


> See here is my thing. Shotgun for house is good. But I cant always carry a shotgun around. I know the drug will cause any round to be smaller and less sufficient. I guess with me it is knowing that there is more damage being applied to a higher caliber pistol round. Wether or not it still takes a couple more. Too me it just seems like the .40, .45, .357, and 10mm will stop some crackhead quicker than a 9mm.


Again, if you feel more comfortable with the larger caliber, then carry it. As to whether a larger caliber would stop a drugged individual faster or not, I don't have the data.



Brevard said:


> That is what I thought too. My uncle shot a bear once (while we were walking where he hunts to put feed out for the deer) with a .40 and the bear turned and ran. Could have hit it in just the right spot. Now I bet I can get a bear to turn quicker with a larger caliber than you can a 9mm.


In my opinion, you can consider yourselves lucky.



Brevard said:


> I got the g30sf both the mags say 10 rounds. I can also get the mags for the g21 and they are 13 rounds.


Which is why I stated there isn't anything like that for the G36. There is no other Glock single stack .45 that you can interchange mags with. Do you have a link to those 10-round G36 mags you spoke of previously?



Brevard said:


> Well I am a big guy. I honestly cant tell much difference in weight between the compact 9's and the larger caliber compacts. Let me break it down like this
> 
> G26 with a full mag weighs about 26.1ozs with a full mag and not one chambered. A g30sf with full mag weighs 33.6oz. Which means that the g30sf weighs 7.5 oz more. And that really isnt alot. Now for the kicker. The g26 has two *clips*:bio: a 12 round and 10 round. The G30 sf has two 10 round. So essential I am only gaining 2 rounds by going smaller with one *clip*:bio:.
> 
> ...


Let me break it down like this:

Comparing statistics and actually carrying the various weapons is a whole different game. How much experience do you have carrying? According to this thread: http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=18183 you don't have your carry permit yet. I'm not by any means saying that my carry experience is extensive, but statistics don't mean everything. If you put a G30SF on your waist all day, then carry a G36 all day, there is a noticeable difference, especially in size. Same would go for a G30 and a G26. Also note that I stated the 9mm carry weapons are *generally* smaller and lighter. I'm not a small guy either, and physical size doesn't mean much in the gun world in my opinion.


----------



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

Well you can go to www.teamglock.com. There is a pistol section in it pretty sure last I checked it had the magazine capacities in it. I just purchased a 30sf and it came with 2 10 round clips. A few weeks ago I bought a Glock autpistols magazine. Nothing but glocks (probably one of the handgun magazines I have read in awhile). In the back it has the specs for all the guns. For the 30sf in says 10 round clips. I swore someone said they made a full sized single stack in a .45 but they could have been wrong. And gthat is one reason I went 30sf instead of the 36.

Actually I carried quite a bit. Some concealed some not. Mostly on hikes, and some when I was out and about. Yes I know it wasnt legal. As for me because I wear jeans year round for the most part and long t-shirts I will probably carry outside of my jeans instead of tucked in the waist.

Not only that as far as just going out. Most of the time it will be on me while I am hiking or traveling. I dont know how much I will actually carry out in public,, since alot of places here have the no handguns sign.

I worked with alot of hunters. One guy just hunt bears, he was fond of carrying a .45. He said a .40 would work but he wanted something to leave a bigger wound if he didnt have time to get his rifle. But most of the time he carried a .357 king cobra.


----------

